# beheading of american hostage video



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

i found this and wanted to share, and no not to see how gory it is but to show the barbarians we as a country are up against and to show how truly weak and cowards they are to behead a man alive blindfolded and binded behind his hands they dont even care about humane this guy didnt ask for this i try tpo keep a open mind about ppls perspective but i dont understand how doin this is goin to get americans out of their country what a shame really its 2004 and the world is so fucked up









Edit Ms_Natt: Link removed due to content.

and mods if u feel to graphic feel free to clsoe i just wanted pfury to see what were up aginst the cowwards


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

i watched the last one posted on here and honstly think the mods should remove this if a kid watches it they would have nightmares for weeks


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

SICK SICK PEOPLE!


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

i know how a person can do this, one word

Brainwashed. I'm betting that most of the ppl who commit these vile deeds are brainwashed, or mentally ill in some other manner, because a Normal person despited religous background would not do this


----------



## piranhamagnet (Jun 30, 2004)

Speechless...


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2004)

My company blocked the site.

Just as well. By watching the video and letting it impact me, I am playing right into the hands of the terrorists.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

I can't take it anymore. The first couple of beheadings sent shockwaves everywhere. People couldn't sleep at night. Now decapitation has become part of our normal routine. People just go on in their own apathetic lives, never caring about anyone but themselves. The terrorists are psychopaths and the average American is a sociopath. Next time you get your coffee at Starbucks, mention the beheading to someone and see what they say. They probably won't give a f*ck.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

well? so whats with that? i mean like if we civilians care or not is gonna make them stop? by getting upset every time things like this happen we loose to the terrorists, they want to upset us


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

that is f*cking sick just know in that is a real person dudes I HOPE SOME f*cker KILLS THOSE TWAT I APPOLOGISE FOR THE BAD LANGUAGE BUT I DONT KNOW HOW TO EXPRESS MY SELF EXCEPT KILL THEM ALL WITH SPOONS OR SOMETHING REAL PAINFUL.


----------



## Chief (Jul 1, 2004)

I watched it earlier on another site might not be appropiate here on p-fury with some of the younger members we have....


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

I saw the Nick Berg beheading..I thought I would be so freaked out about it and wouldnt be able to sleep and everything..but...I felt bad but it didnt have an effect like I thought it would...Ive seen way more gory stuff, like if you have ever watched the faces of death movies..they are all real, and way more disguting..


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

actually, not all the faces of death are real...just a lot.


----------



## BraveHeart007 (May 19, 2004)

After the Berg one I dont need to see another goulish beheading...Just Bin Ladens head on a platter is what i want to see.....


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

We need to fight fire with fire. The beheading was an attempt to get the 2 female biological warfare specialists we have imprisoned released, so our answer needs to be the public, filmed, and paintul execution of those two women. That is the only way to get them to stop. They threaten execution to a civilian in turn for release of a criminal, we execute the criminal.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

THis may get me flammed but oh well ....

I think that we should find better things to do with our "time" than to post these Cruel and Disrespetful videos on P-fury and for our Fellow Americans . Out of Respect to them .







Show some

Bunch of Attention Whores












> Just as well. By watching the video and letting it impact me, I am playing right into the hands of the terrorists.


As usual nothing but great facts from Bull sanke


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

i just saw the video...those guys are nasty. I was expecting an axe or something not a little knife.

Can someone please tll me what this is about?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

WolfFish said:


> Can someone please tll me what this is about?


 r u serious ?


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> WolfFish said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone please tll me what this is about?
> ...


 i don't understand it very well...they kill someone, how is that persuasive? just makes people hate them more and even less likely to give in to their demands.


----------



## SiameseDream (Sep 7, 2003)

It worked on the Filipinos


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> We need to fight fire with fire. The beheading was an attempt to get the 2 female biological warfare specialists we have imprisoned released, so our answer needs to be the public, filmed, and paintul execution of those two women. That is the only way to get them to stop. They threaten execution to a civilian in turn for release of a criminal, we execute the criminal.


 Tell me something, are we intelligent Human beings? or stupid inferior uncivilized animals?
Violence only spawns violence, shure suppose the americans do a execution like those phycopathic terrorists, i doubt very much its going to make them stop.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Markosaur said:


> shure suppose the americans do a execution like those phycopathic terrorists, i doubt very much its going to make them stop.


 Very true , it aint gonna stop anything .


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Markosaur said:


> Enriqo_Suavez said:
> 
> 
> > We need to fight fire with fire. The beheading was an attempt to get the 2 female biological warfare specialists we have imprisoned released, so our answer needs to be the public, filmed, and paintul execution of those two women. That is the only way to get them to stop. They threaten execution to a civilian in turn for release of a criminal, we execute the criminal.
> ...


 Bullshit. They think that killing our civilians is going to get us to stop. And they are right, its working. It worked for the Philipines, Spain, and France, among others. They are fighting a consequenceless battle. They can kidnap any civilian they see on the street without repercussion, and ask for ANYTHING they want, with a chance to get it. If they DON'T get it, they merely kill the poor chap and find a new innocent person to slaughter, no loss to them. HOWEVER, if we give them CONSEQUENCE, and a real reason to not pull that sh*t, they'll think twice about it. They want a terrorist realeased, we f*cking kill said terrorist and tell them their hostage bullshit does nothing.

I GUARENTEE you it would produce results.


----------



## etalon9100 (Jul 4, 2003)

They don't give a Sh1t about those women!!

They are running out of ideas to behead people, and this was an option. There will be a new option once this one fails.

Just like there is a line of new Zarqawi's should they find this guy.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> Markosaur said:
> 
> 
> > shure suppose the americans do a execution like those phycopathic terrorists, i doubt very much its going to make them stop.
> ...


 Wrong. What they are doing now has no consequences. They can ask for anything they want, and whether they get it or not, they don't lose anything. The only way to stop them is to give them negative effects to counteract their actions, that way they have to weigh out how much they really want what they are asking for. If they want their buddies released, but there is a chance their buddy will be killed as a result of their actions, its going to stop at least some of them.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > Markosaur said:
> ...


 i hope it does ...


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Excuse me? havent u been listening? havent u been seeing? those fanatics are not sane, they dont think like we do know why? because either they are brainwashed or they have severe mental problems, because normal ppl dont do things like that. 
Heck we cant even be shure what they think.


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

just saw on cnn they beheaded another one








and some people are still wondering why were still in iraq
i say give mideast to isreal as they would take care of prob (if we didnt tie their hands)


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

delta said:


> i say give mideast to isreal as they would take care of prob (if we didnt tie their hands)












Israelis could definitely go medieval on all their asses


----------



## xplosivelikec4 (May 10, 2004)

can anyone link me the video clip... just want to share it with my boys out there in iraq so they dont get caught. I've watched a few of them. before deploying and damn did that keep me alert. semper fi


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

I work for a news station, and even tho we DON'T show it on TV, we get ALL the feeds/videos on our newspath services. I have seen MANY of these videos, and they are GRAVELY DISTURBING!!! I can't even begin to explain the flood of emotions they stir in me.

All I can say is that the people commiting these disgracefull acts agains humanity need to be punished. Giving in, or running away from them is only going to encourage them to continue doing it.

I don't claim to have any REAL ANWSER... but I have my thoughts, and emotions.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> delta said:
> 
> 
> > i say give mideast to isreal as they would take care of prob (if we didnt tie their hands)
> ...


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

just do a google search if you want to see it. The one i saw showed them talking for 5 mins first, is this the right clip?


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Do you guys get off on these videos?

By the way some of you chat about them, you'd think your talking about trading mp3's.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

they're so f*cking dumb

if bush does get re-elected i hope he comes to his senses and pulls out of iraq, let them deal with their own problems


----------



## Mr_redbelly (Mar 22, 2004)

Wtf
I don't want to make enemies on here but some of you sound like cowards to me.
All these disgusting videos do to me is make me want to volunteer to go to Iraq and I quote "get medieval on their asses". 
There was too much spineless ranting going on before this war started with all the protestors, most of whom didn't understand WTF they were protesting about.
Don't you realise that the extremists in Iraq are primarliy foreign fighters and hard line al queda?, not mainly Iraqis fighting for a free Iraq!
Those Iraqis fighitng for a free Iraq have sided with the US and its allies and who are also dying on daily basis for a cause some of you want to abandon.
Don't you think that the US and its new democratic Iraqi gov. owe something to the Iraqi people after it so calously abandonded them to Saddam in 91?
Open your eyes if there was no war in Iraq where do you think the front line against these lunatics would be! Probaly on your doorstep again. Do you really want that?
Oh yea don't say I've been taken in by all the propaganda becasue I havent, I am well aware of the weak pretext fot the Iraq war, even calling it Operation Iraqi freedom was a joke IMO.
I see the war in afghanistan and the Iraq war a sound policy of revenge against what was done on sept 11th. and IMO any f*cker that sypathises with extremist terrorists should be either given life sentences or executed.
It makes me sick that some of you have reacted to the videos exactly the way they were planned to make you react.
You should not be feeling anxiety and fear after you see this exectutions, you should feel anger and hatred towards these cowards and their fucked up cause.

Anyway sorry for the rant


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

shutter13 said:


> they're so f*cking dumb
> 
> if bush does get re-elected i hope he comes to his senses and pulls out of iraq, let them deal with their own problems


 1st smart post i've read on this thread, but doubtful it's going to happen-al-zarqawi or what ever the f*ck his name is a saudi born hi officer in al queda, I'll say it again..SAUDI BORN HI-OFFICER IN "AL-QUEDA", he did not come to iraq untill we removed saddam-and then all of a sudden he pops up and the country is left wide open for him to recruit the same "iraqi's that bush says are so greatfull to us for liberateing them" :cough:bullshit:cough:..so let me break it down for those who label all muslim nations as one-

before we removed saddam, al-zarqawi/bin laden/al queda/taliban had nothing to do with iraq, but..who they did have close ties with was/is iran who hated saddam and were enemies with saddam, for that matter 95% of the muslim countries over thier couldn't stand saddam, because he excepted funds and weapons from the outside westerners/ the u.s to fight iran in the 80's, so now that saddam is removed, al queda shows up and starts recruiting iraqi's to oin thier terrorist net work--this is why we aren't and will not be victorios, because we did the true terrorists a' queda/taliban a favor and opened the doors for them into iraq where thier numbers have tripled and are still growing..

so yes this war will continue, and more soldiers will be sent over thier to die, not to rid the world of WMD's or to oust saddam, but we are now fighting a new breed of hatred, the same iraqi's that are so greatfull that we liberated them that they are now joining hardcore militia's to fight,kill,take hostage ,and al queda's trademark, behead all westerners, mean while iran and north korea are sitting back and building new and exciteing fire works for the world to enjoy,







fuckin humbug, i had a good day at work too


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Let me make a couple corrections to liquid:
#1:bin laden is saudi, al-zawari is jordanian.
#2:"rid world of WMD"-Libya is already disarmed.
#3:Not all iraqis are killing americans, look yesterday, two sunni clerics were killed because they helped form a ceasefire. 
#4:"or to oust saddam"....um buddy, hes already ousted.

Have a nice day!


----------



## Mr_redbelly (Mar 22, 2004)

Can any of you tell me who this is and why the FBI want him extradited to the US from the UK to face trial?


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

diddye said:


> Let me make a couple corrections to liquid:
> #1:bin laden is saudi, al-zawari is jordanian.
> #2:"rid world of WMD"-Libya is already disarmed.
> #3:Not all iraqis are killing americans, look yesterday, two sunni clerics were killed because they helped form a ceasefire.
> ...


 yes was about to correct myself osama is saudi born zarqawi is from jordan....what the f*ck does that have to do with iraq,my point..nothing untill we removed saddam.. if your smart enough to know the diffrence between them and iraqi's then exlain how and why we ousted saddam who had nothing to do with them- the effect is now they have controll and manipulation over the iraqi's who now have joined forces with al quada and other terrorist groups to fight the us which by the way by far out numbers the percentage of iraqi's that support us, my point is now that we know thier are no WMD's and now that saddam is no longer there, wtf are we still fight there for, the answer is, we are fighting a new breed of hatred from the same iraqi's that are so called greatfull-so take your corrections and shove them up your blind ass and go buy a clue LOL did you say 2 clerics?? bet they were shot down by a couple hundred iraqi jihad fanatics...i had a feeling i was gonna have to come back and break it down more for some blind idiot..you and bush are starting to sound like bagdad bob or what ever his name was, with this"we are makeing progress" bullshit..you know the one that said"no american has yet to step foot on iraqi soil", mean while american tanks are rolling in, in the back ground...


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

libya eh? anouther bull sh*t country, what about iran? who now ceased to comply with the u.n and have announced that they will continue to open thier nuclear facilities.. what about North Korea who did the same way before we invadeed iraq, and we ust ignored them and went for what we thought would be an easy kill...your jokeing right?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Chill out alittle fellas


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

let me own your ass in a lil....gotta do some work


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

diddye said:


> let me own your ass in a lil....gotta do some work


 Me???


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

diddye said:


> let me own your ass in a lil....gotta do some work










yeah , you better do alot of homework, go to ww.foxnews.com i think you'll find plenty of bush propiganda and lies that will back up your b.s


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

thoroughbred said:


> i found this and wanted to share, and no not to see how gory it is but to show the barbarians we as a country are up against and to show how truly weak and cowards they are to behead a man alive blindfolded and binded behind his hands


 Everytime I say this I always want to stress that I would do the same thing as the American soldiers and don't suggest they stop using their technological advantage. Having said that, who the f*ck are you to talk about bravery and cowardice?

Is it brave to shoot a man on a video screen with a 20 mm cannon from an attack helicopter so far out of range the man can't even hear the shots the bullets are coming from?

Is it brave to launch a missile at a house hundreds of miles away from a location in the persian gulf nobody but your crew knows about?

Is it brave to drop a bomb on somebody from so high up they don't know your plane is even there let alone are able to shoot back?

Or how brave is it honestly to to move a crosshair around a video screen to fire a machinegun at men on the street while you yourself are behind a few inches of steel so strong not even an enemy tank could damage it let alone some guy with a rifle?

You can't go around calling people cowards when the most technologically advanced countries fight the most chickenshit tail between their legs style of warfare against an enemy that has no chance of striking back. It's alot f*cking braver (and more stupid mind you) to step out into a street with an RPG and see the person you're shooting at with your own eyes than this video game sh*t you guys pull. It's alot more brave to shoot up a convoy with an AK and kidnap somebody who may or may not be armed than it is to drop a bomb on someone you can't even see with the naked eye. Don't talk about cowards bro, you don't know the meaning of the word.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Liquid said:


> diddye said:
> 
> 
> > let me own your ass in a lil....gotta do some work
> ...


 Yeah, Fox is definately a terrible news station, you should go with good, fair, and balanced reporting from any of the other US stations, like CBS.


----------



## MoeMZA (Feb 19, 2004)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> We need to fight fire with fire. The beheading was an attempt to get the 2 female biological warfare specialists we have imprisoned released, so our answer needs to be the public, filmed, and paintul execution of those two women. That is the only way to get them to stop. They threaten execution to a civilian in turn for release of a criminal, we execute the criminal.


 Yeah, that's it, let's be copy cats.

That's like saying, "You sexually abused my little daughter, so imma sexually abuse yours!"

Right way to go.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

diddye said:


> let me own your ass in a lil....gotta do some work


 im not gonna wait all night for your responce, because you know as well i do, that thier is none..have a nice day









P.s if you do have a brain fart , ill catch it tomorrow and will be happy to shove your head back up your ass and send you out to do some more homework.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Liquid said:


> diddye said:
> 
> 
> > let me own your ass in a lil....gotta do some work
> ...


 calm down , everyone knows im the only E-thug around here


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

MoeMZA said:


> Enriqo_Suavez said:
> 
> 
> > We need to fight fire with fire. The beheading was an attempt to get the 2 female biological warfare specialists we have imprisoned released, so our answer needs to be the public, filmed, and paintul execution of those two women. That is the only way to get them to stop. They threaten execution to a civilian in turn for release of a criminal, we execute the criminal.
> ...


 Nope, not at all. Your analogy has nothing to do with what I am saying. Sexual abuse of an innocent child, f*cking that person up for the rest of their life, is far from equal to the execution of a terrorist and criminal.

However, I think you are missing the main point of what I am saying, which is that we need to give their actions consequences, becase as of now, no matter what OUR reaction is to their kidnappings, there is *no threat of repercussion *to them. Whether its executing the person they want released or something else, we need SOMETHING. I actually wouldn't execute the person they want released just because it *probably* means the prisoner still has useful information.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> Liquid said:
> 
> 
> > diddye said:
> ...


 eaaaassst siiiiddee


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Harley, I was talking to liquid.....I love how the anti-war people on this board use such big words like "shove it up your ass"...ah, what peaceloving people. Let me first say liquid, pick up a newspaper and maybe you'd have a chance discussing things w/ me. Oh, and by work, i didn't mean hw as in english class(which you seem to need to retake), but actual work. 
The reason we are still there is b/c you dont abandon a country/people after getting rid of their gov't. Like it or not, saddam is gone and unless the iraqi gov't asks america to leave, we'll be there to support them. Its called responsibility. Second of all, the clerics who where killed were not "hundreds of iraqis"...it was a drive by...so unless it was an indy 500 type of driveby, I dont think theres 50 cars shooting at them. 
Libya, wow, a place that safeguards terrorists for decades means nothing? A place that already has WMD? You act as if they are no threat. Tell that to the families who are getting millions from Kadafi now. If ya dont know why, go read the newspaper. Also, I love how antiwar people here dont want to attack iraq, but 'what about iran? Korea?" Ironic isn't it? For all you know, n. korea may not have any nukes just like iraq and wmd. Its pretty obvious your source of news is from dan rather.

*hope ya didn't wait this whole time waiting for my response haha, but i wouldn't wait hrs to see a reply....thats just me.


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

isreal would be overwhelemd and defeated if they fought the entire middle eastern nations of islam...

pakistan would nuke, iran would bio, and everyone else would send massive amoutns of troops...

it happend before and it would happen again, no different, without the US's aid, israel would be gone by now


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

if you take out pakistan, i say israel has a good chance of taking them out. most arab nations have poor training, 70's era weapons, and lack of leadership.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

I am hoping that if Bush gets re-elected he will bomb the sh*t out of that country. Let the innocents remove themselves, give warning and then we sweep over that mother f*cker like a plague of locus. I think he's holding back now because he doesn't want to shock too many people and lose the election. After he's re-elected I see some serious payback happening. USA







. Flame all you want everyone, If I could press the button myself... I would







.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Genin said:


> I am hoping that if Bush gets re-elected he will bomb the sh*t out of that country. Let the innocents remove themselves, give warning and then we sweep over that mother f*cker like a plague of locus. I think he's holding back now because he doesn't want to shock too many people and lose the election. After he's re-elected I see some serious payback happening. USA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You're no better than the terrorists


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

ya, coming from a guy that supports palestianians killing civilians


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

Heartless-Dealer said:


> isreal would be overwhelemd and defeated if they fought the entire middle eastern nations of islam...
> 
> pakistan would nuke, iran would bio, and everyone else would send massive amoutns of troops...
> 
> it happend before and it would happen again, no different, without the US's aid, israel would be gone by now


 if i remember corectly isreal was attacked on all sides and easily defeated a superior enemy in 6 days then the damn un stopped them. Isreal has some of the newest weapons systems available they even have the newest f15's and they could nuke quicker than iran could say wtf happened. did ya forget the air strike they did on iraq with no retaliation gee i wonder why 
cuz they know in mideast not to mess with isreal direct cuz they get fucked up quick isreal doesnt play around 
and pakistan prob wouldnt get involved unless attacked cuz they would loose their ass they have no delivery system for a nuke to isreal their missiles dont have the range


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

diddye said:


> ya, coming from a guy that supports palestianians killing civilians


 What the hell idiot sh*t are you on about?

I guess I should expect baseless accusations from a guy who molests handicapped children though


----------



## etalon9100 (Jul 4, 2003)

Mr_redbelly said:


> Wtf
> I don't want to make enemies on here but some of you sound like cowards to me.
> All these disgusting videos do to me is make me want to volunteer to go to Iraq and I quote "get medieval on their asses".
> There was too much spineless ranting going on before this war started with all the protestors, most of whom didn't understand WTF they were protesting about.
> ...


I think there should of been more thought put into invading Iraq instead of "If you're not out in 48 hours, we're coming in". Building a new government and country takes more than a few years

The only way this situation is going to get resolved is by raising an American flag in Iraq, and calling Iraq a new U.S. state. As soon as the U.S. troops leave, Iraq will belong to these groups, and nothing will have changed over these years.

The problem is that these Iraqi people don't know who to side with. If they side with the U.S., they are in danger of these militant groups. They can't rely on these U.S., as they know they will eventually leave, and will be a target for these militia groups.

And now the Iraqi's are going to free 1 women prisoner???... what a mess.


----------



## Mr_redbelly (Mar 22, 2004)

elTwitcho what are you on about?
Are you sugesting that it is brave to behead an inocent civilian while he is still alive?
Oh by the way it is not brave to stand in the middle of a street with an rpg aimed at an armed convoy, THATS MONUMENTALY STUPID !!!
What are you on about giving examples of brave and cowardly warfare, warfare is not about a wild west style shootout. It is not about bravery or cowardice.
WAR is about killing the other guy before he klills you.
You sound likea pro-extremist who sick that his little fanatical idols don't have the abilites to fight back so have resorted to the kidnap and cold blooded MURDER of INNOCENT civilian AID workers.
Not once have those bastards mangaged to cature a soldier. I wouldn't disgrace the word bravery by using it to describe what those evil bastards do.
You elTwitcho are one seriously mis-informed person.
was it brave to fly passenger planes into a packed tower or into the pentagon?
Was it brave to try to bomb the holiday resort of Bali?
Was it brave to attack a school with 30 armed militants, and then shoot the children as they tried to escape?
Was it brave to bomb teh Australian embassy in Jakarta?
Was it brave to MURDER two American men whos only crime was going into Iraq to help Iraqis?
All these COWARDLY acts were commited by men you profess to be brave.

Oh yea by the way, did you see the way that your "brave" heros killed Robert Jacob in Saudi Arabia? They shot him in the back then ran way
HOW BRAVE ARE THEY, lets all honour them.
You make me sick


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Heartless-Dealer said:


> isreal would be overwhelemd and defeated if they fought the entire middle eastern nations of islam...
> 
> pakistan would nuke, iran would bio, and everyone else would send massive amoutns of troops...
> 
> it happend before and it would happen again, no different, without the US's aid, israel would be gone by now


 do you have any clue about the strength of Israel's military ? They never needed US help to defeat all their neighbors before just to defend their little piece of land which is 1000 times smaller than all Arab nations


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> Heartless-Dealer said:
> 
> 
> > isreal would be overwhelemd and defeated if they fought the entire middle eastern nations of islam...
> ...


Obviously some individuals haven't got a clue about military strength. Everyone should know by now that Israel is a regional super power.

Either some people are politically blind to Israel's strength or they're complete idiot's.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Mr_redbelly said:


> elTwitcho what are you on about?
> Are you sugesting that it is brave to behead an inocent civilian while he is still alive?
> Oh by the way it is not brave to stand in the middle of a street with an rpg aimed at an armed convoy, THATS MONUMENTALY STUPID !!!
> What are you on about giving examples of brave and cowardly warfare, warfare is not about a wild west style shootout. It is not about bravery or cowardice.
> ...


 Dude, you're an idiot. It is a simple man indeed who underestimates his enemy because he is his enemy. Those terrorists are much braver than you are buddy, they showed up in Iraq, you did not.

Also, stupid, you're going on about Russian schools and flying planes into the Pentagon, this has nothing to do with Iraq or the insurgents fighting there. Nor did I imply my sympathies lie with the terrorists. If you expect a reply from me next time bring up the intellectual level of your post by a long shot because another post like this one and I'm not answering it.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> You're no better than the terrorists


 Yes you are right, what's your point? I fight fire with more fire, and guess what? IT WORKS. You poke a dog with a stick too much and even the nicest of pooches is going to snach your your f*cking jugular out of your neck. I am no different. I would be doing it for the love of my country and safety of others (not for my god who says kill), therefore I could commit an attrocious deed and still maintain purity of heart (I am sure they feel the same way with the acts they commit). Those who ignore how things really are, and just focus on being PC and a bleeding heart liberal will never understand these things. War is hell...grow up.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

diddye said:


> Harley, I was talking to liquid.....I love how the anti-war people on this board use such big words like "shove it up your ass"...ah, what peaceloving people. Let me first say liquid, pick up a newspaper and maybe you'd have a chance discussing things w/ me. Oh, and by work, i didn't mean hw as in english class(which you seem to need to retake), but actual work.
> The reason we are still there is b/c you dont abandon a country/people after getting rid of their gov't. Like it or not, saddam is gone and unless the iraqi gov't asks america to leave, we'll be there to support them. Its called responsibility. Second of all, the clerics who where killed were not "hundreds of iraqis"...it was a drive by...so unless it was an indy 500 type of driveby, I dont think theres 50 cars shooting at them.
> Libya, wow, a place that safeguards terrorists for decades means nothing? A place that already has WMD? You act as if they are no threat. Tell that to the families who are getting millions from Kadafi now. If ya dont know why, go read the newspaper. Also, I love how antiwar people here dont want to attack iraq, but 'what about iran? Korea?" Ironic isn't it? For all you know, n. korea may not have any nukes just like iraq and wmd. Its pretty obvious your source of news is from dan rather.
> 
> *hope ya didn't wait this whole time waiting for my response haha, but i wouldn't wait hrs to see a reply....thats just me.


 if you want to prove a point dont do it by correcting my spelling because you have no point, any way so what your saying is that we dont really know if north korea or iran has nuclear weapons....lol..and i need to pick up a news paper...

http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=stor...uclear_agency_4

http://www.gwu.edu/~nsarchiv/NSAEBB/NSAEBB87/

and yep you can take these two articals that contradict your knowledge of whats really going on in the world and...shove them up your ass









and everyone knows that Qadhafi has been shitting bricks ever since we killed his son-he was put in his place and was no threat. furthermore the Iraqi people have been asking us to leave, the few iraqi's that do support us are out numbered by far by the iraqi's that hate the u.s, this is why we can not leave, because the iraqi government and iraqi army that is set in place wouldn't last a day against the majority of the iraqi's that do not want a democratic government on top of that they now have al queda and other hard core jihad fanatics convinceing iraqi's that this is a religious war and not a war about liberation. a holy war that has been going on way before the u.s was even established. and from history we should know that thier is no victors in a religous war not alone entering anouther country and trying to impose our policy on them.

its not out place, its not our war..we've been given so many reasons for this war 1: nuclear weapons=obviously bullshit 2ur goal is to make iraq into a democratic nation=not our place, and the majority of the iraqi people turning around and spitting in our face further enforces that 3: to rid iraq of saddam, who at least kept his fucked up people in thier place, and now with him out of the picture, al queda, a bigger threat, is now thier manipulateing and controlling the mass's- and where theres no al queda, there are the shi'its that have been waiting for decades for saddam to be removed so they can impose thier fucked up will on iraq.

last but not least, the true nuclear threat Iran and North korea, know we have our hands full with iraq and will for a while, which buys them plenty of time to set up nuclear shop and build thier arsenal, which they haveopenly admitted to the world that this is now what is takeing place, and we have no answer for them, because our hands are filled with a country that doesn't want a democratic government in the first place. now that north korea and iran are nuclear powers you can count on them suplying/funding thier surrounding third world anti western countries and playing them as chess pieces...This war should have been about nuclear weapons and we should have rose to the occasion on the biggest threats when we had half a chance, now it is too late and we have no choice but to fight thier war.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Liquid said:


> diddye said:
> 
> 
> > Harley, I was talking to liquid.....I love how the anti-war people on this board use such big words like "shove it up your ass"...ah, what peaceloving people. Let me first say liquid, pick up a newspaper and maybe you'd have a chance discussing things w/ me. Oh, and by work, i didn't mean hw as in english class(which you seem to need to retake), but actual work.
> ...


 Haha, correcting your spelling? where did i do that? i was correcting your information...which even you admitted was wrong. And about iran and n.korea having nukes....#1-Iran doesnt have them yet and can have up to 3 by next year. They are processing cake...which means they are making them. N. korea prob has them and my comment was sarcasm(which relates to how people felt about iraq having WMD). Btw, Libya only did what they did b/c we backed our words w/ iraq. We all know they wouldn't have done anything if the US didn't have a war on terror. And NO, the majority of iraqis support having the US there. Its a group of terrorists and uneducated, unemployed 20 something iraqis that are mostly attacking the coalition. 
"its not out place, its not our war..we've been given so many reasons for this war 1: nuclear weapons=obviously bullshit "-Um, it was WMD, we didn't know if he had nukes, but we thought they had bio and chem weapons....why else did you think we had suits? So again, do you think we should invade iran or n. korea? By your own words and others on this board, do they present an "imminent" threat? B/c thats why most of you are against iraq.

*whats your obession w/ shoving things up peoples asses?*


----------



## Mr_redbelly (Mar 22, 2004)

I mentioned the Russian school in Beslan and an aircraft being flown into the pentagon because of 1 VERY important point. much like the beheadings in Iraq they were commited by muslim extremists.
You say your sympathies do not lie with the scumbags but then you call them brave WTF?
Since when has cold blooded murder of innocents been considered brave?
Why would i need to go to Iraq to fight the US, I am neither Iraqi, muslim or extremist!

You suggest that I am not very inteligent, well your recent posts on this subject have mad 1 thing VERY CLEAR...

YOU WOULDN'T KNOW AN INTELLIGENT THOUGHT IF IT RAN UP AND BIT YOU IN THE ASS!!!

If all you can do is post an insulting reply to this and not objective crticism of my argument, DON'T BOTHER

And if if you don't like that you can kiss this


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

diddye said:


> Liquid said:
> 
> 
> > diddye said:
> ...


qadhafi did not need to see us invade iraq, he would have done what we said based on the huge bombings that he took that took out his son, you've said it your self that if we abandon iraq now, they wouldn't last, how would the democratic government that we set in place not last if the maority of iraqi's support them, you contradict your self and make no sence

i corrected my self on zarqawi's home land, nice try. my information is not what needs correcting, i've corrected yours with widley known news pieces and you respond with the same bullshit i could see if i were to turn on fox news.

and to answer your question, yes something definatly has to be done about north korea, iran is only a threat because they followed in thier foot steps because they seen no consequence to them when they told the world to go f*ck them selves and that they will build nuclear weapons any way, mean while idiots like your self are patting your self on the back because of libya??







and yes why not shove the bullshit you try and feed people back up your own ass, thier seems to be plenty of room thier with your head being stuck up thier


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

takeing a little bit too long there string cheese, i'll catch the next round of bullshit you have for us later or tomorrow


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

funny how its always innocents killed and not the bastards who start it ??


----------



## etalon9100 (Jul 4, 2003)

Genin said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > You poke a dog with a stick too much and even the nicest of pooches is going to snach your your f*cking jugular out of your neck.
> ...


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Wow how immature some ppl here are


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Mr_redbelly said:


> I mentioned the Russian school in Beslan and an aircraft being flown into the pentagon because of 1 VERY important point. much like the beheadings in Iraq they were commited by muslim extremists.
> You say your sympathies do not lie with the scumbags but then you call them brave WTF?
> Since when has cold blooded murder of innocents been considered brave?
> Why would i need to go to Iraq to fight the US, I am neither Iraqi, muslim or extremist!
> ...


I told you to bring it up a notch, you didn't.









You won't get an objective criticism of your argument because you haven't made an objective argument. I had this discussion with somebody in PM and with them being a much more intelligent and rational person than yourself, I actually was able to have an exchange of ideas and he sees where I'm coming from.

Now please, I'm going to post what I told him in PM but I want you to understand this isn't for you. You, are a f*cking idiot. This is in the off chance some intelligent person questions what I mean when I refer to them as brave so I don't have to repeat myself. So to emphasize, I couldn't care less what you think, you're a very simple man









The person asked me in PM "Who's side are you on". I told him this;



> <Name ommitted>, I'm a western citizen. I don't follow the teachings of Mohammed and as a result I understand perfectly well that when Al Quaeda talks about killing the infidels they include me in that group. As a result, I want nothing more than to see them wiped from the face of the earth.
> 
> But to belittle and underestimate your enemy because he is your enemy is stupid and dangerous. Thinking terrorists were stupid and simple people is what got the World Trade Center destroyed. I respect a man who will go against the kinds of odds those insurgents in Iraq go up against by fighting the US. I respect a man who can say that he will go fight even though he is almost sure to die because he has a chance to strike against his enemy. I respect them because that is not a level of bravery I see in myself or the American public. I would fight if they came here, and I'm sure most Americans would do the same, but when you see all the people on the boards saying "Oh they're cowards not like us brave americans" it makes me sick. THEY went to Iraq to go fight their enemy (Americans) which is more than I can say or more than any single person on piranha-fury can say either. The Army will pay anyone's trip, give them a weapon and even send them to the right place if they're so brave about fighting terrorists, so why are they still here? Because simply they do not have the testicular fortitude that those men fighting Americans in Iraq do.
> 
> It's unfortunate but I believe a big part of what makes the terrorists so dangerous is that they are braver than we are. They've proven that they are willing to die in the conflict, yet Americans with a much better chance of survival are still not enlisting to the point that those people already in Iraq are having their tours extended. That kind of person is in no place to call someone else a coward


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)




----------



## Daywalker (Aug 15, 2004)

Civic Disobedience said:


> All I can say is that the people commiting these disgracefull acts agains humanity need to be punished. Giving in, or running away from them is only going to encourage them to continue doing it.


unfortunately there is no real way to punish these fuckers as they beleave death is not the end for them & they move on to another life & any killed just become marters for 100's of others.

I have just seen a video on the news in the (UK) where the english hostage Ken Bigley is pleading to Tony Blair for his life saying this is his last chance.
I dont think any of us can even begin to know what he is going through right now knowing that the other poor guys taken hostage with him have been killed.

I saw the Nick Berg video released on the internet & found it hard to watch,all i can say is that maybe these idots that say the USA & UK shouldnt be there should watch it & then maybe they will understand what our forces are up against.
The fact is that even if the reasons we went to war may not have been fully correct we got rid of a ruthless dictator Saddam & are now trying to help Iraq become a stable country,these hostages are civilians & along with 100s of others are there purley to help Iraq get back on its feet,these FUCKERS are even killing their own people so they will have even less regard for other countries nationals.

Unfortunately i dont have any answers either & these are only my thoughts but all our thoughts should go out the both the American & UK families of the hostages.....


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Suck it:


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

blah blah blah...saying the terrorist are braver isn't entirely correct. You have to look behind why they do what they do. For one, they dont have a future and when somebody doesn't have anything to lose, it isn't hard to die. They have no job, no education, no money, etc. Their whole life, they'd been taught to hate the western world any anything secular. They are taught that their goal in life is to die as a martyr. In america, people can be anything they want. They have a family, friends, good jobs, etc. Why would they want to lose that unless they needed to. The only rich arabs are those in power and we all know how tight they are about spreading the wealth (ie saddam). Just like the people that grow up in the slums of south central. are they brave b/c they're in a gang? Maybe, but the reason they are is b/c they have no hope. Two totally diff things.


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

i saw the video tonight with the english man begging tony blair for his life it makes me sick and if they do kill him i think there will be riots again as feelings round hear are quite high and we have had quite a few race riots in the last 5 years


----------



## Mr_redbelly (Mar 22, 2004)

What did I say Elfucko IF ALL YOU CAN DO IS POST AN INSULTING REPLY DON'T BOTHER. But what did you do, I'm not even going to bother fueling your ignorance and stuidity any longer. there is no point arguing with the astronomically dense they just can't see any other opinion than theirs.
You seem very tense andf angry about something...
You sound like your in "more dire need of a blowjob than any other man alive"!!!
DUDE just chill ffs, this forum, yes a forum, U KNOW A place where people can meet and talk! 
It is not Elfucko's own personlal indoctrination school.
Intelligent people do not resort to saying your arguement is wrong cos your stupid, if you had any intelligence you would have crtically destroyed my arguement not made fun of my supoosed stupidity.
BTW I have a BA in ancient History and most of my University course involved the study of politics and warfare and its effects on society. Before you say the ancient world does not parralel teh modern YES IT DOES in many different areas, most notably atrocitties during wartime.
So DO NOT FUCKIN LECTURE ME 
You are really begining to bore the living sh*t out of me


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

With all the E-thugging you guys make me look like an


----------



## Mr_redbelly (Mar 22, 2004)

> "Hell I like you Mr Harley you can come over to my house and f*ck my sister"


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

diddye said:


> blah blah blah...saying the terrorist are braver isn't entirely correct. You have to look behind why they do what they do. For one, they dont have a future and when somebody doesn't have anything to lose, it isn't hard to die. They have no job, no education, no money, etc. Their whole life, they'd been taught to hate the western world any anything secular.  They are taught that their goal in life is to die as a martyr. In america, people can be anything they want. They have a family, friends, good jobs, etc. Why would they want to lose that unless they needed to. The only rich arabs are those in power and we all know how tight they are about spreading the wealth (ie saddam). Just like the people that grow up in the slums of south central. are they brave b/c they're in a gang? Maybe, but the reason they are is b/c they have no hope. Two totally diff things.


 On top of that, lets not forget that several prominent arabs give out free money to the families of suicide bombers/terrorists -- Another reason they don't have a problem doing it.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

diddye said:


> blah blah blah...saying the terrorist are braver isn't entirely correct. You have to look behind why they do what they do. For one, they dont have a future and when somebody doesn't have anything to lose, it isn't hard to die. They have no job, no education, no money, etc. Their whole life, they'd been taught to hate the western world any anything secular. They are taught that their goal in life is to die as a martyr. In america, people can be anything they want. They have a family, friends, good jobs, etc. Why would they want to lose that unless they needed to. The only rich arabs are those in power and we all know how tight they are about spreading the wealth (ie saddam). Just like the people that grow up in the slums of south central. are they brave b/c they're in a gang? Maybe, but the reason they are is b/c they have no hope. Two totally diff things.


Red Belly - Shutup dude, what part of "I'm not talking to your dumb ass" do you not understand? I didn't even read what you posted

diddy - The motivations behind their actions do not change the fact that what they are doing, horrible as it is, requires a high degree of bravery. The Russians in World War 2 fought more bravely than any other nation did which is evident in their human wave attacks that defy all notions of sensibility and intelligence in combat. Now the fact that they were conditioned as hell through propaganda or that they would be shot in the back if they disobeyed orders does not change the fact that the style of combat they practiced which basically boild down to "the germans can't shoot us all if we charge them together" was extremely courageous. All you've offered is a rationalization why Iraqi insurgents are fighting more bravely than your average Joe Shcmoe American but that doesn't change the fact that for whatever reason they are still more dedicated and brave.


----------



## Mr_redbelly (Mar 22, 2004)

:laugh:


----------



## Mr_redbelly (Mar 22, 2004)

:laugh:


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Mr Red Belly , 
Arent you the Newbie though ?
Posts: 82
Joined: 22-March 04

and you stole INeedChanna's Avitar :laugh:


----------



## Mr_redbelly (Mar 22, 2004)

Elfucko gets it wrong again

The style of warfare practised by the Russians during WW2 was not if we charge together they cant shoot us all.
It was the by product of Stalins purges of the military and the mass of executions caused by his paranoia thet left the Russian military seriously devoid of officers at the strategic and tactical level.
They did not just simply say lets all run at them and see what happens.
You just insulted their acheivements and you don't even know it.


----------



## Mr_redbelly (Mar 22, 2004)

Yea I am but what the hell I just thought it was a funny pic.


----------



## Mr_redbelly (Mar 22, 2004)

No I did not steal it, If I stole it Iwould have had to have seen it before I chose it.
I didn't . So I didn't steal it did I !!!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Hm Well Since you havent checked the rules Lately and your New , Ill take it easy on ya this time around , Ill give ya some advice , show some respect to the other members round here or im sure your not gonna last long once the mods see what your doing


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Red - Now you've graduated to posting image macros? That's EXACTLY why I don't see you as worth discussing with. You go on with "Oh your name calling and insulting puts me on the moral higher ground" (that's called PARAPHRASING before you ask me to point out that quote, if you aren't sure what paraphrasing is you can follow this helpful link) and then say it's retarded to argue on the internet.

What was the FIRST post you made towards me again?



> You sound likea pro-extremist


Ring a bell?

What about



> You elTwitcho are one seriously mis-informed person.


Or was this the part where you were mature about the discussion right here?



> You make me sick


I don't mind a heated discussion, in fact I enjoy them. But someone who is going to start with the name calling, insulting or whatever and then criticize me for giving it back, or someone who isn't going to listen to the argument I've presented, or someone who DOES NOT HAVE ENOUGH OF A LOGICAL THOUGHT PROCESS TO STAY ON TOPIC is not worth my time and will do nothing but frustrate me in the end. I said Iraq you said Jakarta, Pentagon and some other sh*t. Then you go on about me trying to indoctrinate people. Neither your insults have been very clever nor have your points been even relevant, you're a god damn tool. I hope it's clearer why I've chosen not to talk to you, because I've spelt it out in simple enough terms even your caveman intellect should be able to grasp it.

Now instead of posting a clever comeback in the form of an image that's over 4 years old why don't you try rubbing your two IQ points together and see if you can make a fire.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Mr_redbelly said:


> No I did not steal it, If I stole it Iwould have had to have seen it before I chose it.
> I didn't . So I didn't steal it did I !!!


Ah Wrong again , 
follow the link ...........:laugh: and scroll down 
http://www.predatoryfish.net/ibforums/inde...p?showuser=4112


----------



## Mr_redbelly (Mar 22, 2004)

What is it that I'm doing that I shouldn't be doing?

Hmmm


----------



## Mr_redbelly (Mar 22, 2004)

http://www.t.halobrigade.com/pictures/squirrelHOLYCRAP.gif

Thatys the URL to me avatar.
Seems like your wrong
Sorry


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Hey smartguy , you wanna get on my bad side ?
I said click on the link and scroll down and If you were smart enough you would see that its the same one ....









Here are some things that can get you banned 
enjoy your time here ...


> Elfucko gets it wrong again





> What did I say Elfucko





> And if if you don't like that you can kiss this





> I don't want to make enemies on here but some of you sound like cowards to me.


Just a few


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

go mr harley go


----------



## Mr_redbelly (Mar 22, 2004)

In Homeric last first... AWAY WE GO

I said SOUND like cowards not are cowards. Wasn't meant as an insult.

If El whatever his name is didnt like what I said he can kiss it for all I care

If he acts like a f*ck I'll call him a f*ck

If he gets it wrong and still acts like a f*ck I'll say so

BTW hes said enought insulting sh*t about me, my so called lack of IQ etc.
Why don't you tell him off too???
OK my bad on the link part thought you were imlpying I had in fact stole it, nevermind.

No I don't want to get on your bad side, but if you insult me I'll insult back.
It's not my fault El cant have a constructive arguement. If you read the posts you will see I was responding to his direct insults towards me. Not the casual personal opinions I displayed.
I STRESS that I did not accuse anyone of being a coward, I simply said they sounded llke cowards TOO ME.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Mr_redbelly said:


> In Homeric last first... AWAY WE GO
> 
> I said SOUND like cowards not are cowards. Wasn't meant as an insult.
> 
> ...


ok so if i insult you your gonna fire back at me ....:laugh: Sounds like fun bring it ....










> Why don't you tell him off too???


I pmed him about it , dont worry








I know you were responding to him ...but you started it my friend ...
Next time try to leave the name calling out of it and debate him with your intelligence ...


----------



## Mr_redbelly (Mar 22, 2004)

Sure
This is the last you will hear from me on this. 
It's thanks to this forum that I'm addicted to piranhas now,lol
But I won't stand by and let anyone chuck insults at me.
I don't think I'll post any more serious replies in the lounge anymore, it's not worth the fuss it attracts.


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> Mr_redbelly said:
> 
> 
> > No I did not steal it, If I stole it Iwould have had to have seen it before I chose it.
> ...


 if your not a member it takes you to the login screen so thats wrong









dont cry its only the internet gangstazzz


----------



## mechanic (Jan 11, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> My company blocked the site.
> 
> Just as well. By watching the video and letting it impact me, I am playing right into the hands of the terrorists.


 Yep I agree with ya there bullsnake.
That and it will take up precious time better spent 
looking for pics of donkey's.








later
Eric


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> Suck it:


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I would appreciate if everyone just took a deep breath before approaching this thread again.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

> if your not a member it takes you to the login screen so thats wrong :rasp:


Ever here of loggin in ?








I love how people like you who cant even read the whole thread, decide to post their worthless Gibberish , 
Another Guy on my sh*t list ....Good job for makeing it


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> > if your not a member it takes you to the login screen so thats wrong :rasp:
> 
> 
> Ever here of loggin in ?
> ...


 well its true and im not a member so shall i join to read your crap or what ever it is you want to show lol dont think so

im glad im on your sh*t list









internet bad guys dont you just love them


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

etalon9100 said:


> Genin said:
> 
> 
> > elTwitcho said:
> ...


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

englishman said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > > if your not a member it takes you to the login screen so thats wrong :rasp:
> ...


This is gonna be fun ...:nod:
seems like your the one being the bad guy


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Civic Disobedience said:


> I work for a news station, and even tho we DON'T show it on TV, we get ALL the feeds/videos on our newspath services. I have seen MANY of these videos, and they are GRAVELY DISTURBING!!! I can't even begin to explain the flood of emotions they stir in me.
> 
> All I can say is that the people commiting these disgracefull acts agains humanity need to be punished. Giving in, or running away from them is only going to encourage them to continue doing it.
> 
> I don't claim to have any REAL ANWSER... but I have my thoughts, and emotions.


 Then I've bet you have seen a fair share of the kids that have been blown to pieces in Iraq. Isn't that American







...


----------

